# Gamen: Warum auf PC oder ne Konsole ?!



## MegGalvtron (25. Juli 2012)

Leider weiss ich nicht wo ich genau diesen Thread machen sollte:


Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, warum "zockt" ihr auf dem PC und nicht auf einer Konsole und umgekehrt ? Was sind die Gründe ? Nach und Vorteile usw ?


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2012)

PC: Kann alles: Office, Internet, Multimedia, ist Modular; Aufrüstbar und zu Reparieren. Mann kan selber Optimieren/Verbessern. Hat mehr Leistung. Und wenn nicht siehe ersten und zweiten Satz.


----------



## DerpDerpington (25. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> PC: Kann alles: Office, Internet, Multimedia, ist Modular; Aufrüstbar und zu Reparieren. Mann kan selber Optimieren/Verbessern. Hat mehr Leistung. Und wenn nicht siehe ersten und zweiten Satz.


 
Die Frage war ja, warum man da zockt! Für Office, Internet und Multimedia hat man ja nen Laptop oder so. In irgendeiner Art und Weise hat eh jeder einen PC im Haus, ganz egal ob man dran zockt oder nicht.

Ich hab bisher Konsole gezockt: billiger, bequemer, einfachere Bedienung.
Jetzt steig ich aber auch aufs Zocken am PC um. Der Grund: hab jetzt Geld , bin eh Hardcore-Zocker und will endlich M&T, Mods und Grafik genießen.


----------



## MegGalvtron (25. Juli 2012)

Es geht mir eher um das "Gamen", spielt man z.b BF3 auf dem PC und warum nicht auf einer Konsole ?

Grafik, Mods usw gibts ja auch auf der Konsole und man hat noch ne LCD von über 40" aber warum doch auf dem PC


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2012)

Nun, der PC hat mehr Leistung. Noch mehr? Das heißt höhere Auflösung, Grafikverbesserer, mehr als 30FPS....


----------



## DerpDerpington (25. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Grafik, Mods usw gibts ja auch auf der Konsole und man hat noch ne LCD von über 40" aber warum doch auf dem PC



Gibts schon, bloß nicht so gut und bei Weitem nicht so vielfältig. Und mit dem Fernseher ist das auch so ne Sache, hab leider seit 3 Jahren einen der nur 1080i unterstützt. 
Arbeitsbedingt war ein guter PC eh mal überfällig - und der Controller hat mich komischer Weise zum Schuss nur noch aufgeregt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (25. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Es geht mir eher um das "Gamen", spielt man z.b BF3 auf dem PC und warum nicht auf einer Konsole ?
> 
> Grafik, Mods usw gibts ja auch auf der Konsole und man hat noch ne LCD von über 40" aber warum doch auf dem PC


 
Bf3 gibt es nur in einer stark abgespeckten Version für Konsole = 24 Player, kleinere Maps, Auflösung 704p,  low details, low fps, keine freie Steuerungswahl bzw. umständlich/ eingeschränkt etc.. Mit gutem Emulator könnte das auch auf smartphone laufen  .

PC kann ich ebenfalls an FullHD-LCD anschließen sowie mit Pad in FullHD spielen(z.b. Singleplayer/ PvP/Coop) oder mit downsampling die Optik veredeln. 
Außerdem gibt es für PC  freie, systemoffene Spiele wie Armed Assault und geniale, unbezahlbare Mods.
Dabei ist der PC selbst ein Unikat, eine ganz persönliche Spielstation bis in die letzte Schraube. Aussehen/ Zusammenstellung nach Wunsch, Technik zum Anfassen und  unvorstellbare Möglichkeiten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Juli 2012)

Warum ist einfach !

Bessere Optik ! (besonders SGSSAA oder Downsampling ist eine Augenweide)
Bessere Steuerung
Kann mehr machen !
Mods !


----------



## Jupp007 (25. Juli 2012)

Alles ich habe beides und benutze auch beides. Ich hab für die PS3 und für den PC BF3 hier und benutzes es garnicht mehr für die Konsole, weil die Grafik schlimm aussieht. Dennoch macht es richtig Laune mit Kollegen gemütlich Need for Speed und Fifa zu spielen, weil es geselliger ist 
Also beides hat Vor- und Nachteile, wobei die Konsole in meinen Augen nur damit bestechen kann, dass man sie nicht aufrüsten kann/muss und sie besser ist, wenn man mit Kollegen zocken will.
Dadurch, dass man sie nicht aufrüsten kann, hat sie aber auch einen negativen Aspekt. Der Vorteil ist also auch ein Nachteil. Guck was deine Kollegen zocken und zocke dann mit denen, weil alleine zocken macht nicht viel Spaß.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Juli 2012)

beides hat vor und nachteile!

BF3 macht aufm PC viel mehr spass, Dafür macht das Call of Duty MW3 auf der konsole mehr spass als auf PC.

ob PC oder konsole beides hat wie gesagt vor und nachteile!

für konsolen gibts spiele die es fürn PC nie geben wird , anderst herum genau so!


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Juli 2012)

PC gekauft, Xbox360 verkauft. Den Xbox Controller haste auch am PC, viele Spiele sind eh Plattformübergreifend. Auf manche Titel muss man zwar verzichten aber das ist immer so wenn man nicht alle Konsolen usw. hat. 
Der PC bietet einfach die besseren Optionen.


----------



## michelthemaster (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich spiele überwiegend auf dem PC, weil es dort Mods gibt, und vor allem Strategiespiele. Und dazu kommt natürlich noch die wesentlich bessere Grafik. An Konsolen besitze ich derzeit nur einen Nintendo 3DS, der für unterwegs ist und auf dem Spiele laufen, die es so für den Pc nicht gibt. Auch werde ich mir die kommende Wii-U holen, da es einfach Spaß macht, einen Abend zusammen was zu zocken, vorallem Spiele wie New Super Mario Brothers oder Mario Kart. Ein PC würde ich jedoch jederzeit vorziehen, weil die Möglichkeiten dieses Gerätes sehr vielfältig sind und man ihn auch produktiv nutzen kann (Office, Gestaltung, Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnitt etc...).

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Juli 2012)

PC: 
Aufrechte Sitzposition für mehr Konzentration.

Besten Sound wenn externe Soundkarte. Native X.1!

Native Auflösung oder darüber (Downsampling). 

Allein diese Faktoren sind schon ausschlaggebend. So kann man ein Spiel 100%ig genießen und hat auch was davon.

Wenn man möchte neben einem Spiel noch unzählige andere Programme offen haben zwischen denen man fix hin und her switchen kann. Teamspeak³ Skype und was es nicht noch so alles gibt.

Mods für Spiele, siehe ENB für GTA4 oder aber die ganzen Mods für Battlefield 2. PC Spiele sterben nicht! Es sei denn es handelt sich um eine grottenschlechte Portierung, siehe Battlefield 3. ARMA 2 verkauft sich dank der Mod Day Z wieder 1A.

Die Grafikleistung ist beim PC eh immer besser, das noch zu vergleichen mit Konsole ist ein Zeichen des intelligenzschwundes oder aber eine Art zu zeigen das die Entwickler geschlampt haben bei der Portierung.

Schief in der Couch liegen, sehr weit vom ''riesen'' LCD Fernseher entfernt sodass man letztenendes eh wieder Monitorgröße hat, ist nicht mein Fall. Ich bin noch Jung und genieße noch meine gesunden Sinne


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2012)

BF 3 ist doch kein schlechter Konsolenport. Das einzige was fehlt sind Modtools und ein gute CommoRose


----------



## *curE (26. Juli 2012)

Die letzte Konsole auf der ich richtig gezockt habe war der N64 danach nur noch PC.
Mein Hauptgrund ist das Handling. Ich spiele Shooter und Strategiespiele und da kann ich mit einem Controller einfach nichts anfangen. Mit Maus und Tastatur ist man einfach präziser.


----------



## DerpDerpington (26. Juli 2012)

Exakt deswegen wechsel ich nun endlich auf den PC.


----------



## Xrais (26. Juli 2012)

- pc hat die bessere steuerung
- mods,grafik,umfang

entscheident ist eher das geld,nen pc ist kostenspieliger auch wenn man für konsole einen flachbild glotze braucht aber dafür ist der pc besser ,habe selber beides und sofern man das geld hat und auch spaß am basteln hat würde ich jedem zum pc raten


----------



## *curE (26. Juli 2012)

Hab noch was vergessen. Die Lautstärke! Wenn ich mir so die Xbox von meinem Bruder anhöre, bin ich doch sehr froh, dass mein Rechner höchstens mal ein "RATTER " bei übermäßigen Festplattenzugriff von sich gibt.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2012)

So einen Thread haben wir bereits. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/69637-konsole-vs-pc.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

